
Flow-GAN: Combining Maximum Likelihood and Adversarial Learning - MrQuincle
https://ermongroup.github.io/blog/flow-gan/
======
MrQuincle
This uses a particular type of GAN of which it is possible to calculate the
likelihood. So it can be trained by either adversarial minmax or by max
likelihood.

The restriction on the GAN is that it is volume preserving.

